# Question about recurve bow string alignment



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 2012 Martin Jaguar Recurve #45 @ 28'' that the string keeps coming off center of the top limb groove....Not sure if the string needs to be twisted to brace height in order to stay straight on the grooves of the limbs, but only the top keeps dis-alligning after every shot...suggestions and advice appreciated... pictures of problem attached...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 13, 2012)

remove the string from the bow, then hold the bow so as to let you look across from one limb tip to the other.  I belive you may find some limb twist that is causing the string to be off center after the shot.

You can expect some replies from the gurus on here who know much more than me.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like limb twist to me.

This bow is a takedown model, correct?

If so, it could be the way the limb is seated into the riser's limb pocket causing the twist.

Or, maybe the limb is twisted.
Good news, either way it should be fixable.

If this is a new bow, I would contact who I bought it from, and see what they have to say. 

I bet you are not far from the old bow shop at the house. We are having a bit of s ahoot there in 2 1/2 weeks. That would be a good time to take a look at things if you wanted to bring it by.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 13, 2012)

limb twist,but fixable


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Looks like limb twist to me.
> 
> This bow is a takedown model, correct?
> 
> ...





I'm not sure how one goes about determining the limb being twisted or not, as I am a novice to take down bows. I did notice the limb have a little play (loose?) when unstrung. I am by no means a professional to diagnose (obviously why I asked). I tried to take a peek to see if the limbs looked uneven (or the twist, assuming thats what that means), but I dont have the sharpest eye on whats perfectly level!  I'd love to join in on a shoot, especially since your local to my home town! I hate to wait to diagnose and resolve, but I have a crossbow to keep me busy til then it seems! Sending you a PM as well...

Thanks for the help and advice gentlemen!


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 15, 2012)

I called Martin Archery and their tech helped me straighten the limb and said he would replace free if continued to have an issue! Thanks for the help gang!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2012)

You can test it for limb twists by removing the string and placing it belly down on a flat surface like a counter top. With fingers on the riser try to rock it slightly back and forth to see if it remains stable. You can also get down eye level with the counter top and see of either limb is making full contact with the counter top surface.

Another way is to tape a string to the center of one of the tips, pull it taut to the opposite tip center and see where it lies along the length of the bow and limbs. If it is off to one side of a limb the limb is twisted.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's been pretty center on the grooves since twisted under the guidance of the Martin Tech, but i do appreciate all advise given! cheers!


----------

